# Jessica on the beach II - *** NSFW NSFW NSFW***



## Trever1t (May 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jessie-La-Vie/774770199210534

Tell me your thoughts on my work, not her butt, please. 



_POR3773-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


#2


_POR3732-Edit  by WSG  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (May 22, 2014)

Something about the highlight on her right leg near the knee makes her legs look uncomfortably posed.. as if one is turned in towards the middle.  I realize that when looking at her feet, it doesn't seem that way, but that's my gut instinct.  Other than that, I like it.  I _do _wish there was a touch more detail in her hair (it just gets lost on the left).  I am a fan of the pose, even with that strange lighting issue (it's probably only me that sees it).

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## jadelm31 (May 22, 2014)

LOLOLOL...sorry, I had to laugh. Dude, do guys all around want to be you?   Okay...butt aside and I say this as a heterosexual woman ...GREAT JOB!  Not sure exactly what magazine this photo belongs in   The lighting is perfect and I love that you managed to make her pop with contrast without totally over-saturating her!


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2014)

I see and saw it. I started to burn it in but I didn't like the result. It's far from a perfect image, a saved from the trash one perhaps!


----------



## jadelm31 (May 22, 2014)

Seriously?  SO NOT trash worthy!


----------



## D-B-J (May 22, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I see and saw it. I started to burn it in but I didn't like the result. It's far from a perfect image, a saved from the trash one perhaps!



Sometimes I find these images are my favorite.  First, I want to trash them. But I don't, and I save them.  And then with each viewing they grow a little on me more and more.


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2014)

jadelm31 said:


> LOLOLOL...sorry, I had to laugh. Dude, do guys all around want to be you?   Okay...butt aside and I say this as a heterosexual woman ...GREAT JOB!  Not sure exactly what magazine this photo belongs in   The lighting is perfect and I love that you managed to make her pop with contrast without totally over-saturating her!




lol, like cave dwellers seeing aliens, I don't think most my friends comprehend what I do.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 22, 2014)

Trying... so hard (no pun)... serious comment.....

But really, great shot, I like it. I like how low it is.


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2014)

I had sand in every crack...so did she


----------



## Dillard (May 22, 2014)

I too feel as if her pose is a little awkward, something with her legs. It's difficult for me to exactly say though...


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, she's a new model, a reeal sweetheart, never did ANYTHING like this before. Trusted me and my 'vision'. The pose is due to my lack of being able to communicate how to place her legs, I know it when I see it but can't speak it!


----------



## jadelm31 (May 22, 2014)

I kind of think  slightly awkward works for this shot.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 22, 2014)

Overall I like the composition and PP. I agree with others on the legs.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 22, 2014)

Very Nice work.


----------



## limr (May 22, 2014)

I think the legs look a little strange because you can't see her feet. It makes it look as if her legs end in stumps. And also, the position of the legs is probably fine but the angle of the shot makes it look not as if her left knee is just slightly bent, but instead like she is pressing her knees together. Maybe that's what contributes to the legs looking a bit awkward.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 22, 2014)

Does she have feet? 

Oh sorry... Distracted 


MUAHAHA


----------



## kathyt (May 23, 2014)

I would have liked to see a side profile of her face or something. With her feet buried it makes her legs look shorter as well.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2014)

kathyt said:


> I would have liked to see a side profile of her face or something. With her feet buried it makes her legs look shorter as well.



Oh, there's more...


----------



## JoeW (May 23, 2014)

Love the concept, pose, DoF, and setting.  Here's what I'd change.

1.  Bury a rock (or board) and have her stand on it on her toes.  First, the sand cuts off her feet so she looks shorter and blockier.  Second, by standing flat footed, her calves and legs look chunkier.  It's a better pose to have her on her toes (which is tricky to do in sand unless you provide a solid base/foundation and then cover it lightly with sand.

2.  Whether you did so or not, it looks like you lightened her hair a little and there's some spillover to the outcropping behind her (as if your lightening wand was too big).  That may not have been the case but it looks like it.


----------



## runnah (May 23, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > I would have liked to see a side profile of her face or something. With her feet buried it makes her legs look shorter as well.
> ...



You're such a tease. Going to have to call you Kathy2.

I think you did great like always. I'd like to see you tackle a "darker" themed shoot.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2014)

good idea on the support under the sand, never thought of that.


----------



## Big Mike (May 23, 2014)

You've got to stop using Flickr......I can't see 80% of your photos because of my stupid firewall.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2014)

Here's for you Big Mike! (btw you can see them on my Bel Amour Studio fan page.)



_POR3732-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Big Mike (May 23, 2014)

You really should have your own website.


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2014)

I do...WSG Photography but I haven't time to really mess with it in ages. I need someone creative to manage my page.


----------



## JoeW (May 23, 2014)

On the second image, a couple of tips

1.  I'd have her get her right heel up so she's not flat footed.  For a short model, getting on her toes is going to create a long, flowing line that makes her look much taller and elegant.
2.  Given the DoF, having that shrub on the viewer's left in-focus is distracting.  I'd consider cropping or blurring it.
3.  Consider cropping the photo actually just above the skin on her thigh.  The length of the dress, the flat right foot and the angle she's shot from make her seem short.  The face and hair are beautiful and the concept (with the open blouse and cleavage) is lovely.  But b/c of how long the dress/shirt is and where it comes together, it visually lowers her waist and makes her appear shorter (to me at least) when we see her entire figure.

I'm betting you got a terrific series with her--she looks very comfortable working with you.


----------



## LarryLomona (May 23, 2014)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Designer (May 23, 2014)

In your other thread you asked if her face appearing darker than her torso was distracting.  I did not respond in that thread, but here in shot #2 her face is not darker.  So I wonder if she was wearing makeup for the other shot?


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2014)

Designer said:


> In your other thread you asked if her face appearing darker than her torso was distracting.  I did not respond in that thread, but here in shot #2 her face is not darker.  So I wonder if she was wearing makeup for the other shot?



no changes made physically to her makeup, no touch up or otherwise. No, it was a combination of natural light and failure on my part in post


----------



## FITBMX (May 23, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Yeah, she's a new model, a reeal sweetheart, never did ANYTHING like this before. Trusted me and my 'vision'. The pose is due to my lack of being able to communicate how to place her legs, I know it when I see it but can't speak it!



I know nothing about this stuff, but I would say she looks like a great model to me. She always looks so natural in all of the shots, she doesn't look like a model, she just looks like a girl on the beach! Especially the first photo with her feet in the sand, it looks very natural, because when your in sand you don't float. It looks as if she had no clue you were there and is just looking out over the sea!

I love the rock in the second photo, it has great detail!


----------



## shaylou (May 23, 2014)

Overall like the shots but my eye is drawn to the right side of the first pic because of the blown highlights and from there to the sand for the same reason. I also think there is to much space between the left side of the shot anf=d the subject. I think cutting it off where the rock tapered would leave a better composed shot.


----------



## slackercruster (May 24, 2014)

Nice work! Thanks for posting.


----------

